# HELP, is this a chain saw mill???



## Kaial (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am Chris from the Big Island of Hawaii, I have a question that I hope some one can answer.
I bought 2 big bars at a auction, it looks like a giant chainsaw bar, it is about 9feet long and you can tell it uses a chainsaw chain. All I have is the bars, I need to know what it is called and if there is a lpace I can get the power head or other parts, I might be able to take a picture of it tomorrow and post it, Any help or ideas would be great, thanks and aloha.

Chris "Kalai"


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

If it is a chainsaw bar you best be ready to spend a lot of $$$ to get the rest to mill with. $2000.00 plus 
By the way Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kaial (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi JMC'sLT30,I would love to get it going and I don't mind spending the $$$, I have some mills already, I have a Hudson oscar 28 and a woodmizer LT-15 and Hd-40 so I want to get this as a dedicated slabbing mill but I can not find any info on where it came from or even who made it, I can not even find any other bars like it, any help would be great. Thanks and aloha.

Chris


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*pictures*

Pictures will be very helpful in being able to tell you what it is. Sonds like you might need to powerheads to run it because of the size you stated.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

does it look anything like this?


----------



## Kaial (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi everyone, this is a picture of the bar.
That v8 saw was nuts, yes the bar is simalar.
Any ideas??


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Definately for 2 power heads:yes:


----------



## Kaial (Jan 31, 2011)

When you say power heads, do you know a company that sells them, is there a name for this type of mill/bar so I can search for more info and parts? Thanks and aloha.

Chris


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey Chris check this site out these guys know their stuff about chainsaw mills. http://www.arboristsite.com/milling-saw-mills/146464-4.htm


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*bar*

It looks like a bar that is run with a chainsaw at each end. Probably husky or stihl saw will fit. The other holes are to bolt it to the mill .


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Kaial,

Are you looking for power heads for that bar? You said $$$ wasn't an issue and if that's the case the first choice is a 120cc+ saw. But they're expensive and some very difficult to get i.e. the 090's and old 088 Magnums etc. 

That's why most of the saws you'll see are in the 90-95cc range. And since you need two heads that are exactly alike (otherwise the weaker will drag the stronger down) you're probably going to have to look at getting a pair of new Husky 395XP's or the larger 3120XPs. The 3120's are not as reliable as the 395's but are more powerful.

I think the largest Stihl available in NA is the MS880 - used to be designated the 088 Magnum. I hear the 088's are better but do not remember why. The old 090's are the ultimate CSM power head but are not available in NA. I believe Stihl still makes them on limited production runs and sells them in 3rd world countries and countries where emission standards are still lower than ours. 


You can still buy 090 conversionn kits from Bailey's for 070's.






.


----------



## pwoller (Dec 12, 2010)

A pair of 3120's would be awesome on that bar.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

You'll need a pair of BIG Hawaians to operate it.


----------

